# Solved: I want the Tab key on the right side of my keyboard?



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

I want the Tab key on the right side of my keyboard. Is this possible? Can I turn my home key into a tab key instead of home?


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Why do you want it over there? If its for gaming, you can set the function of what the tab does, to the home key.

If it's not for gaming, why the hell do you want it over there?


----------



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

Because I have a user that enters in check amounts and numbers and she uses tab sorta like a enter key. I have a request to source a keyboard thats built that way. But I'd rather just try and change the keys function the way you could in a video game.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can use the REMAPKEY from the 2K Resource Kit Tools (REMAPKEY works with XP too) and swap any key to any other key. http://www.petri.co.il/download_free_reskit_tools.htm, a direct download link is on that page.


----------



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

Perfect thanks a ton.


----------



## xealinc (Feb 7, 2008)

Wayne Wilson the inventor of the R-Tab Keyboard has the solution you need.

You can find the Right Side Tab Keyboard at http://www.R-Tab.com

It has a TAB key to the right of the number pad. Also an ESCAPE key above this TAB key so you can fix a wrong digit with one keystroke with your right hand finger. It will give your right hand an easy independent rhythm by putting all necessary keys within reach of your right hand Fingers.

You can also listen to an interview with Wayne Wilson, detailing how the R-Tab keyboard can increase productivity 15 to 27% at:
http://resultsradioshow.com/2008/02/05/r-tab-data-entry-keyboard/


----------

